# What was on TV the day you were born?



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

I found this website and thought I would share it. I do not know how accurate it is but for me it was fun none the less. Just enter your date of birth to find out. From 1950 to present.

8:00 pm TO 10:30 pm
ABC The Mod Squad 
It Takes a Thief 
N.Y.P.D. 
That's Life



CBS Lancer 
The Doris Day Show
60 Minutes

NBC 
Julia


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Cool.

ABC - 
Combat!
McHale's Navy
The Fugitive

CBS
Petticoat Junction
The Jack Benny Show

NBC
Rdigo
The Bell Telephone Hour


It was Christmas Eve, 1963...As the Four Seasons sang..Oh what a night..Late December back in '63.

No listing for Fox


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Hmmmm ....

_The Newlywed Game_ and _The Dating Game_

Is that telling me something :scratchin :lol:


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Oh lordy.. The moment I was born, they were playing:

ABC: The Untouchables (The Night They Shot Santa Claus)
CBS: The Jack Benny Show (Guest: Sammy David Jr.)
NBC: The DIck Powell Show (Special Assignment)


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

8:00 pm TO 10:30 pm
ABC 
Tammy
The Addams Family
Honey West
The Farmer's Daughter

CBS 
The Wild Wild West
Hogan's Heroes
Gomer Pyle, USMC
The Smothers Brothers Show

NBC 
Hank
Mister Roberts
The Man from U.N.C.L.E.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Nothing. Absolutely nothing.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

ABC	
The Donna Reed Show
My Three Sons
Bewitched
Peyton Place


CBS	
Perry Mason
The Baileys of Balboa


NBC	
Daniel Boone
Dr. Kildare
Hazel
Kraft Suspense Theater


----------



## gomezma1 (Mar 28, 2006)

What was the The Baileys of Balboa
show about?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

gomezma1 said:


> What was the The Baileys of Balboa
> show about?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Baileys_of_Balboa


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

ABC
The Iron Horse
The Rat Patrol
Felony Squad
The Big Valley

CBS
Mr. Terrific
The Andy Griffith Show
Family Affair
To Tell The Truth
I've Got a Secret

NBC
I Dream of Jeannie
Captain Nice
Run of Your Life


----------



## gomezma1 (Mar 28, 2006)

I remember Johny Quest, The Flintstones on prime time. Those were the days.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I suppose Philo Farnsworth might have been broadcasting something experimentally....


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I hate to admit this, but the premier of Leave It To Beaver was on...

June; "Ward, dont be so hard on The Beaver".


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm afraid for me (and others) it was What Was On The Radio?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_US_radio_programs

.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

frederic1943 said:


> I'm afraid for me (and others) it was What Was On The Radio?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_US_radio_programs
> 
> .


Yep, 1950 doesn't go back far enough.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

makaiguy said:


> Yep, 1950 doesn't go back far enough.


...and just how far back would you like 1950 to go?


----------



## EdJ (Jan 9, 2007)

Back in my day.... Television was just some engineers toy in the lab.... I think Edward Murrow was telling the country about the Blitz from London.... :lol:


----------



## jmjaym (May 31, 2006)

ABC-Fight Talk
CBS-Two For the Money, My Favorite Husband, Chrysler Medallion Theater
NBC-Bonino*, The Original Amateur Hour, Your Show of Shows 

Guess my mom didn't miss much!


*This short-lived NBC live sitcom centered on Bonino, a world-famous concert singer who leaves show business to care for his eight children after the death of his wife. (IMDB)


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

ABC 
Love that Jill

CBS 
The George Burns and Gracie Allen Show
Arthur Godfrey's Talent Scouts
The Danny Thomas Show
December Bride
Studio One

NBC 
The Restless Gun
Tales of Wells Fargo
Twenty-One
Alcoa Theatre
Suspicion

I'd guess CBS was the ratings leader for this night.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

How about radio? Born in '47!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

It musta been a test pattern (4:43 AM birth), but my folks didn't buy a TV till about 1953, after I was born. 

Interesting to wonder why they included dates past this year to "see what's on"....????


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Drucifer said:


> How about radio? Born in '47!


The Shadow knows.....heh heh heh.


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

trh said:


> ABC
> Love that Jill
> 
> CBS
> ...


Mine is almost the same - Wednesday 1958.....


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

ABC: The Wonderful World of Disney
Man with a Camera
77 Sunset STrip

CBS: Trackdown
Schlitz Playhouse of Stars

NBC: The Further Adventures of Ellery Queen
M Squad
The Thin Man


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Mine's pretty easy...

I'm willing to bet all the networks were covering the return of the Apollo 13 crew, which had just made splashdown about 5 hours before I was born later that day.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

As for the exact moment I was born I don't think anything was on, it was like 6am. But for the rest of the day I get:

ABC:
This Is Tom Jones (8:00 to 8:30) 
The Generation Gap (8:30 to 9)
Let's Make a Deal (9 to 9:30)
The Guns of Will Sonnett (9:30 to 10)
Judd For The Defense (10 to 10:30)

CBS:
The Wild Wild West (8 to 8:30)
Gomer Pyle, USMC (8:30 to 9)

NBC: 
The High Chaparral (8 to 8:30)
The Name Of The Game (8:30 to 10) A 90 minute show??

And all say they are "New". Not sure if that means new episode or new show.


----------



## KNPKH2ster (Apr 3, 2010)

I was born on Oct. 18, 1989. Here are the TV listings that were there on that day.



8:00 pm	8:30 pm	9:00 pm	9:30 pm	10:00 pm	10:30 pm

ABC	
Growing Pains
Teach Me New
Rating: 16.2
Head of the Class
Viki in Love New
Rating: 16.2
Doogie Howser, M.D.
Simply Irresistible New
Rating: 15.3


Anything But Love
Scared Straight New
Rating: 13.4



CBS	

Movie
Trenchcoat in Paradise (1989) New
Rating: 12.2
Share: 20

NBC	
Unsolved Mysteries
New
Rating: 18.4
Night Court
The Cop and the Lady New
Rating: 16.5
The Nutt House
21 Men and a Baby New
Rating: 13.4



Some Shows Airing Outside of Primetime
ABC	
The Home Show
11:00 am - 12:00 pm
Perfect Strangers
12:00 pm - 12:30 pm
Loving
12:30 pm - 1:00 pm
All My Children
1:00 pm - 2:00 pm
One Life to Live
2:00 pm - 3:00 pm
General Hospital
3:00 pm - 4:00 pm
CBS	
Family Feud
10:00 am - 10:30 am
Wheel of Fortune
10:30 am - 11:00 am
The Price Is Right
11:00 am - 12:00 pm
The Young and the Restless
12:30 pm - 1:30 pm
The Bold and the Beautiful
1:30 pm - 2:00 pm
As the World Turns
2:00 pm - 3:00 pm
Guiding Light
3:00 pm - 4:00 pm
NBC	
Late Night with David Letterman
12:35 am - 1:35 am
Scrabble
10:00 am - 10:30 am
Classic Concentration
10:30 am - 11:00 am
The Golden Girls
11:00 am - 11:30 am
227
11:30 am - 12:00 pm
Generations
12:30 pm - 1:00 pm
Days of Our Lives
1:00 pm - 2:00 pm
Another World
2:00 pm - 3:00 pm
Santa Barbara
3:00 pm - 4:00 pm
The Tonight Show Starring Johnny Carson
11:30 pm - 12:30 am


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Mine's pretty easy...
> 
> I'm willing to bet all the networks were covering the return of the Apollo 13 crew, which had just made splashdown about 5 hours before I was born later that day.


4/17/1970, 11:00-11:30 pm UTC?


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

KNPKH2ster said:


> I was born on Oct. 18, 1989.


Wow, I was a senior in high school then.

For me, Sunday 1972,

ABC 
The FBI

CBS 
Cade's County

NBC
The Wonderful World of Disney
The Jimmy Stewart Show
Bonanza
The New Doctors


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

CBS	
Draw to Win
Crime Syndicated
Suspense
The Debt New

Danger
The Gold Watch New

Dumont	
Keep Posted
Battle of the Ages
Quick on the Draw
Not for Publication
What's the Story?

NBC	

Fireside Theatre
The Imposter New
Armstrong Circle Theatre
Breakaway New
The Original Amateur Hour

Some Shows Airing Outside of Primetime
BBC	
The Secret Garden
Colin
5:00 pm - 5:30 pm
CBS	
Strike It Rich
11:30 am - 12:00 pm
The Egg and I
12:00 pm - 12:15 pm
Search for Tomorrow
12:30 pm - 12:45 pm
The Garry Moore Show
1:30 pm - 2:30 pm
The First 100 Years
2:30 pm - 2:45 pm
Mike and Buff
2:45 pm - 3:30 pm
The Mel Torme Show
3:30 pm - 4:00 pm
NBC	
Ruth Lyons 50 Club
12:00 pm - 12:30 pm
The Big Payoff
3:00 pm - 3:30 pm
The Johnny Dugan Show
3:30 pm - 4:00 pm
The Kate Smith Hour
4:00 pm - 5:00 pm
Hawkins Falls, Population 6,200
5:00 pm - 5:15 pm


Interesting to see Ruth Lyons listed on NBC. When I was small she owned daytime TV on the Crosley network. (WLWT Cincinnati, WLWD Dayton, WLWC Columbus, WLWI, Indianapolis)

The live shows put on by Crosley ( Later Avco) included Paul Dixon, Bob Braun, Midwestern Hayride, Phil Donahue and even Jerry Springer. David Letterman got interested in doing TV watching Paul Dixon in Indianapolis.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

OMG - only 2 main networks back then... :eek2:

But...

I was obviously a very early adopter....note the program circled in red (maybe I need to have a conversation with Mr. Gore about this... )


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

There was a new episode of _I Love Lucy_ that night?

No wonder I was born C-section.


----------



## Kentstater (Jun 18, 2004)

Woo Hoo! just made it. And Dumont was the fourth network.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

VDP07 said:


> 4/17/1970, 11:00-11:30 pm UTC?


I was born somewhere around 6:17pm (can't remember if it was EST or EDT)... and as I recall, splashdown was shortly after 1:00pm EST...

So I figure the news would still have been the rage and since I was born during the normal newstime anyway... I'd be surprised if anything else was on TV at the time.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

The Brady Bunch & Dirty Sally.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

I do not know. I was way too young to watch TV at less than 1 day old.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

SeaBeagle said:


> I do not know. I was way too young to watch TV at less than 1 day old.


Google is your friend.......:sure::nono:


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

That is a neat web page but, I wish here was more shows listed. I am sure there were more shown on that are shown. Plus the addition of more hours in the guide would be nice.


----------



## cweiss (Feb 22, 2007)

My Favorite Martian
What's My Line


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

I already know...I have about 20 copies of TV Guide from the week I was born.

(No, I'm not _completely_ insane: each one is a different local edition.  )


----------



## flexoffset (Jul 16, 2007)

ABC
The Mod Squad
Movie of the week (Five Desperate Women)
Marcus Welby, MD

CBS
Hawaii Five-O
Cannon

NBC
Ironside
Sarge

Other shows:
Bewitched, Newlywed Game, Dating Game, Lucy, Bev. Hillbillies, Gomer Pyle USMC, and lots of game shows.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

ABC

The Wonderful World of Disney
The Man from Blackhawk
77 Sunset Strip
The Detectives Starring Robert Taylor

CBS

Rawhide
Hotel de Paree
The Twilight Zone

NBC 

Troubleshooters
Masquerade Party
Jackpot Bowling Starring Milton Berle :lol:

Surprisingly I've hear of most of them.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

Nothing but dead air in March 1940.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

lwilli201 said:


> Nothing but dead air in March 1940.


I'm sure something was being broad- or narrow!- cast back then, if only for testing in NBC or RCA labs....


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

That's so far back I can't remember.


----------



## STEVEN-H (Jan 19, 2007)

There was no TV. We did have radio! Some years later when TV did come out I became one of the first remote controls..Dad would say "go change the channel"


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

It was a long, long time ago:


CBS	
Draw to Win
Crime Syndicated
Suspense
Hunted Down New
Danger
A Buck Is a Buck New

Dumont	
Keep Posted
Battle of the Ages
Quick on the Draw

What's the Story?

NBC	

Fireside Theatre
To Stand Alone New
Armstrong Circle Theatre
The Portrait New
The Original Amateur Hour


Outside of prime time, there was "Search for Tomorrow" and "Kate Smith".


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

This is pretty neat!

Primetime on my birthday:

ABC:
That's my Mama
Movie: Someone I Touched.

CBS:
Cannon
The Manhunter

NBC:
Little House on the Prairie  (Childhood Favorite)
Lucas Tanner
Petrocelli

And on NBC when I should have been sleeping: The Tonight Show w/ Johnny Carson.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> OMG - only 2 main networks back then... :eek2:
> 
> But...
> 
> I was obviously a very early adopter....note the program circled in red (maybe I need to have a conversation with Mr. Gore about this... )


Oh, so you invented it??

:lol:


----------

